# Double eagles



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

how many out there have the Double Eagle in any version? I carry a Double Eagle daily and have them in commander and officer models


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have never shot a Double Eagle, but I have looked at them at gunshows and wondered if I needed one for my collection. How is the double action trigger pull? Any problems? Some pics would be nice.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have 1 that I have carried daily since 1991 and never had any trouble with it. Mine has a 3lb. sa trigger pull and 8 lb. da trigger pull. Like most Colts it doesn't like soft metal casings but feeds H.P.s FMJ great have several sizes that are safe queens. I don't believe you can go wrong as a collector or shooter piece.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info, tony.


----------

